# contracts



## Designergirl9 (May 27, 2006)

Are there any good websites? or anywhere to get info on how to write up a contract that covers everything you need?

I am wanting to do one but I am having trouble laying it out like I want it.


----------



## About Face (Aug 12, 2007)

I just made my contract based on a MUA that's been in the Biz for 13yrs.  I think it will all depend on what expectations you have of your clients, what you will and won't go for such as being late.....I have a late fee in my contract for every 30mins late I tack on $20.


----------



## prplgrapesmakup (Aug 12, 2007)

Also it depends on what market you are working in. I have a extensive contract that specifies everything for my film work, assistants, travel, overtime, etc. What area are you working in? Cause I know bridal contracts and such can be just as extensive, but it would cover totally different things. I've seen websites offer contracts for production, but I haven't found ones for being a freelance artist.


----------



## little_angel (Sep 25, 2007)

this is something i've been thinking about as well. i've been freelancing for several years, but not so frequently/seriously that i've felt i've needed one. i'm starting to get to that point now, and i'm thinking about making one up for bridal work. if anyone has one they'd be willing share, i'd love to see. i have my own ideas, but would love to see what i might be missing.


----------



## soglambitious (Jul 1, 2009)

I found this really good thread on modelmayhem.com: ModelMayhem.com - Contracts for MUA's

and this contract was ok too:

http://www.lashoutcosmetics.com/cont...l_contract.pdf

Then I started playing around with the contracts application on MS Word and came up with this really simple one. Might be good for local freelancers who are doing local, small, low-risk jobs. Definitely not "air-tight".  I would get my law student friend to help me out before I actually had anyone sign it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*BRIDAL CONTRACT*​ 

*THIS AGREEMENT* made the ______ day of __________, 20____, by and between ________________and ______________________ hereafter called the “Makeup Artist” and hereinafter called the “Bride” *WITNESSETH* that the Makeup Artist and the Bride for the considerations named agree as follows:
The Makeup Artist shall provide all materials and perform required work and the bride and his/her party of ______ shall be present at __________________________________________________  _________________________ the _____ day of ___________, 20___ between the hours of ____________ and ______________. 
*SERVICES RENDERED BY THE MAKEUP ARTIST SHALL INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING:*
□ *Bride Makeup (includes faux lash application): $150 *

□ *Mother of the Bride/Groom Makeup: $80 x _________ = ________*

□ *Bridesmaid Makeup: $75 x ________ = __________*

□ *Flower Girl Makeup: $25 x _________ = ___________*

□ *Faux Lash Applications (per person): $20 x __________ = __________*

□ *Touch-Up Fee (up to ten people for six hours): $300*

□ *On location fee: $150 *

*CONTRACT PRICE:*
The Bride shall pay the Makeup Artist for materials and labor to be performed under the sum of $___________ USD, not including gratuities. *

**TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF SERVICE:*

A deposit of 50% of total fee is due at signing of contract and is non-refundable. The remainder of the contracted fee is due in full on service date and can be made payable by cash, personal check, money order or cashier’s check. A $25.00 fee shall be assessed for all returned checks. All rates for services rendered are guaranteed at contract signing. 

The Makeup Artist reserves the right to terminate this agreement at any time, therein voiding this contract and surrendering all paid monies. The bride and her party allows the use of any and all cosmetics materials at his/her own risk and the Makeup Artist is not responsible for any and all adverse physical reactions (allergic, fatal or otherwise) to any and all materials used. All audio visual materials taken by the Makeup Artist on the day of agreement are the property of the Makeup Artist and s/he reserves the right to use all materials for future promotional and personal use. 

I have read and understand all of the terms:

__________________________________________________ Date: ________________
Bride


________________________________________________ 
Date:_________________
Makeup Artist



Whaddya think?


----------



## nongoma (Jul 2, 2009)

I think thats pretty cool. Great to start off with. I once had a quote for my contract drawn up they told me £700 to start...I told them to hang 5...years I mean. I do not have that money right now. Flipping fortune!


----------

